# Ratings Now Cut Both Ways, So Don’t Sass Your Uber Driver



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/31/technology/companies-are-rating-customers.html?_r=0


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

arto71 said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/31/technology/companies-are-rating-customers.html?_r=0


POST # 1 /@arto71: ♤♡♢♧ Thanks for the
informative "UBER et al" article. Amazing
that they showed T.K. in a moment of
(faux?) humility!


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Cuts like a Knife....But if feels so right


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

As usual, the subject of rating passengers is in the news and riders flip the **** out. I remain baffled by how freaked they are by their own rating, or the fact that they're rated at all.


----------

